# Fora Errors - HELP!!!! I need my mPB!!!!



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Earlier at work, the site didn't show up (some kind of PHP? error or something like that). Now, the section at the top that shows the recent posts, top threads, etc., is missing. Is the problem on my end, or elsewhere?

Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 3, 2009)

I am experiencing it as well.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> You've broken it. It's broken.



Way to go, Bill. 



...But actually, the PB was seriously tweaking out an hour or so ago. First it would only open to the social groups page, then there were like three PBs in one opening, one inside another inside another, and then every single extra info table was up, then the sizing was totally weird... and now the top is gone.


----------



## DonP (Apr 3, 2009)

mine too but its fixed now


----------



## Skyler (Apr 3, 2009)

It looked to me like someone was working on changing something. SemperFidelis, maybe?

At any rate, it's not fixed yet. My "Top Five" widget is missing.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

It's still whacked for me.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 3, 2009)

Not to break in on the fun, but I'm not able to access my profile either. *steps out so the fun can continue.*


----------



## ww (Apr 3, 2009)

*Anyone else having issues?*

I'm having issues with PB today and even now the top portion with top posters, thanked, latest threads is gone. Did I miss something?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 3, 2009)

Threads merged; Rich worked this earlier but there are still issues apparently.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes. Still missing the top part. Part takers!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a recent threads thing on the top of the home page now. The statistics module I used previously doesn't work anymore since I upgraded the board yesterday.


----------



## Matthias (Apr 5, 2009)

still not working for me


----------



## matt01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> The statistics module I used previously doesn't work anymore since I upgraded the board yesterday.



It is better this way, without the statistics.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess Tim can't win the Triple Crown no mo.

Theognome


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2009)

Matthias said:


> still not working for me



What, precisely, is "not working"? You can post. Can you not see the fora? Can you not see the front page? Are you stating that you cannot see the Stats thing on the top of the front page, which I stated I uninstalled?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 6, 2009)

"Recent Threads" lists titles occurring in fora that I have no access to, nor interest for that matter (Ladies Tea Parlor???!!!).

Should it do this?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2009)

jaybird0827 said:


> "Recent Threads" lists titles occurring in fora that I have no access to, nor interest for that matter (Ladies Tea Parlor???!!!).
> 
> Should it do this?



Yes. The old Stats list did the same. All Regular users have seen the listing of posts from the Men's Only and Ladies Only Fora for as long as the two fora have been in existence. The only thing that has changed in recent days is that I've put a prefix on the system that makes new posts more explicit from those two fora.


----------

